# carpets cleaned



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi this may sound strange but can anybody tell me how much it cost to clean your carpets in canada ?on a average cheers


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Gazanjules

Have you tried googling carpet cleaners in xxxxxxx, Canada ? I have to admit it is one of the more mmmmmmmmmmm strange questions I have seen on here ! lol

Sue :ranger:


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

yes i have looked but they all have a quote page but no prices like its a secret or something.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> yes i have looked but they all have a quote page but no prices like its a secret or something.


 Well presumably you have to enter details of the carpets you want cleaning including sizes for example ? I dont suppose they have a fixed rate that covers all ,.....

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your question behooves the reply, and how long is a piece of string? You would have to give details of the square footage you want/need cleaned.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you could phone up and ask or email em??

Jo xx


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

or you could just rent or buy your own steam cleaner. Most people we know have bought their own.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

they dont reply to a uk address i have tryed the forms thats why i asked here!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok, I'm sure others are also wondering.. if you dont mind my asking and in the nicest possible way, Why do you want to know???

Jo xxxx


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> ok, I'm sure others are also wondering.. if you dont mind my asking and in the nicest possible way, Why do you want to know???
> 
> Jo xxxx


looking for options on starting a small bisiness that i can start if and when we arrive in ontario my wife is a school teacher and i am a househusband and i am looking for something to do after droping kids off at school and then be able to pick them up again after. i need to be flexible.like here in the uk.but i wanted to find out if there is a market for the service my freind sell real estate and he says that it could work i am not looking to get rich just a income would be nice.i was trying to compare the price with over here so i could see if i could make a living at it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gazanjuls said:


> looking for options on starting a small bisiness that i can start if and when we arrive in ontario my wife is a school teacher and i am a househusband and i am looking for something to do after droping kids off at school and then be able to pick them up again after. i need to be flexible.like here in the uk.but i wanted to find out if there is a market for the service my freind sell real estate and he says that it could work i am not looking to get rich just a income would be nice.i was trying to compare the price with over here so i could see if i could make a living at it.


Thats alright then LOL!!! I dont know if there's anyone on the Canada forum who could help you to find out. Have you looked thru any on line newspapers or advertising suppliments in Canada??? I know in the UK very often you'd see adverts with promotional prices on etc???? Try googling local papers in Canada maybe????????

Jo xxx


----------

